# New member



## ridesapaint (Nov 17, 2012)

AHOY! 

(that was too easy)

Howdy, 

Well, here I am. This place just got a little better now that I'm here; Fresh meat! Now you can make fun of me for my ignorance about sailing terms and not knowing much about sailboats. I pick things up quickly, and I am skilled and knowledgeable about tools and what to do with them. I have a big project ahead.

I hope to find some support for my cruising trip coming up, and guidance with repairs and readying the boat. 

From what I've read it looks like Im in the right place.

Jerry


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yup!

Welcome.

Down


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard. What boat did you convince your fool self that you had to have?


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard Jerry.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

You have to get rid of the horse avatar. This isn't SaddleNet, shipmate. 

Welcome, put on your PFD and hang on.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome, You need saddle time to go up a mast. I see you have the saddle!..Dale


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

It sure takes some of the wind out of the sails when someone invites himself to be teased! But, we don't tease here, we re-educate. 

Welcome to SailNet!


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

ridesapaint said:


> AHOY! (that was too easy) Howdy,
> 
> Well, here I am. This place just got a little better now that I'm here; Fresh meat! Now you can make fun of me for my ignorance about sailing terms and not knowing much about sailboats. I pick things up quickly, and I am skilled and knowledgeable about tools and what to do with them. I have a big project ahead.
> 
> ...


Welcome - anybody who takes up sailing in New Mexico can't be all bad - lot's of determination certainly. 

You are talking about water type sailboats and not land sailors aren't you?


----------



## ridesapaint (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I didn't expect so many responses, let alone before noon. Are you guys unemployed too?

The boat is a Pacific Seacraft 25, circa 1978. She is sturdy double-ender.

I will post something elsewhere to share the story about our journey being planned.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

PSC 25? Nice ride, Tully*!

*A man with a horse and a boat needs to read "A Salty Piece of Land."


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

Dude -

You need to check out this blog -- if you don't know it already:

The Adventures of Tiny Bubbles

Welcome to SN (some dance to remember . . . some dance to forget)!


----------



## ridesapaint (Nov 17, 2012)

blowinstink said:


> Dude -
> 
> You need to check out this blog -- if you don't know it already:
> 
> ...


Tiny Bubbles was instrumental in me going ahead with the big trip using the PSC25, and even to use the Tomcat for a dinghy. Good stuff, for sure.


----------



## larry kerr (Feb 27, 2021)

ridesapaint said:


> Tiny Bubbles was instrumental in me going ahead with the big trip using the PSC25, and even to use the Tomcat for a dinghy. Good stuff, for sure.


Is there anyone sharing ideas on upgrades for the PSC 25?


----------

